# Chippokes Fishing???



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Questions for you guys. Have any of you fished at Chippokes? If so, was it worth it?? Thanks.. I've got family coming in on Friday, and my nephew wants to fish so bad. A little group of men, fishing outting


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Iv never fished there but a buddy of mine takes his kids up there and finds shark teeth fossils on the beach all the time. How the perch fishing go?


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

My wife and kids did the fossil thing, and they loved it. Skunked on the perch!!! We tried...


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Never been to Chippokes. I had to google it lol. If it is saltwater, the only thing that is biting now is stripers.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

That's funny O.C. Suppose to be freshwater fishing there also. We may venture out to c. After this weekend, gotta rest these bones, maybe.... Lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have never fished there myself, but know people that do. If you go there, you should try for some blue cats. If you can find a place that sells fresh shad, I would try that as bait, otherwise you can use fresh or frozen menhaden or get some eels and cut them in 3 to 4" chunks. Fresh bait is always best, especially if trying for the monsters, but I have caught plenty of eating size blue cats on frozen menhaden.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks rwh, I've got frozen menhaden, squid, and green crabs. I call it my fish donation stash, lol, cause that's how bad it was for us this year. Not much catching, more bait donating to the fish. It's all good. Still got to fish regardless....


----------



## KevinF7 (Mar 23, 2016)

I know this an old thread but maybe this will help future anglers. I've fished a few times from shore with great results. I've caught many blue cat and channel cat with chicken breast chunks and scrap venison chunks that have had garlic powder soaked in. Also caught several perch with nightcrawlers and several more cat with chunks of said perch. Never fished the creek there but see people on it often.


----------



## KevinF7 (Mar 23, 2016)

Also, its technically designated as freshwater and they sell licenses at their visitors center. Gotta get bait in town though.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

rwh said:


> I have never fished there myself, but know people that do. If you go there, you should try for some blue cats. If you can find a place that sells fresh shad, I would try that as bait, otherwise you can use fresh or frozen menhaden or get some eels and cut them in 3 to 4" chunks. Fresh bait is always best, especially if trying for the monsters, but I have caught plenty of eating size blue cats on frozen menhaden.


Know a fishing buddy of mine that camped there all the time and the above advice on Cats is spot on !!


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this at the Chippokes Plntation State Park? I see from google view a beach and some rock breaks. You guys catching cats from the beach?
T


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You can park at the visitors center and fish from the beach that you see on Google earth. They also have kayak rentals and a launch into Chippokes creek.


----------

